# Now Foods Adam Multi Vitamin - everywhere out of stock



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Any of the supplement owners on here know why this out of stock everywhere as I used to pick up the 120 tub for £19.99 and only place I can find it is ebay and ordering from usa for that price.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tell me about it mate! I searched for ages for these but it was sold out everywhere apart from American sites! Surely BB Warehouse will get them back in soon..


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

ha! nice to know i'm not alone!

Try here if you don't mind ordering from abroad and via ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Now-Foods-Adam-Superior-Mens-Multi-120-Tabs-FreeShipp_W0QQitemZ220345703326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item334da09b9e

I wasn't sure about this seller as he has had a lot of negative feedback so can't be ****d with the hassle.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> ha! nice to know i'm not alone!
> 
> Try here if you don't mind ordering from abroad and via ebay
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, decent price so may look into buying it if none of the UK stores re-stock :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

mate what you been using instead as cant find any multi vit which comes close to this


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> mate what you been using instead as cant find any multi vit which comes close to this


I ended up buying Dymatize Super Multi. 120 tabs for £15 and they do the job tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

will have a butchers but that now foods one seemed to make a massive difference to my energy and blood circulation (unless i was imagining it)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

John XTC-SE said:


> will have a butchers but that now foods one seemed to make a massive difference to my energy and blood circulation (unless i was imagining it)


I've never tried the Now Adam one myself but the ingrediant list looks good. The one I'm taking now is the first multi vit I've actually taken whilst I've been training and I also find my energy levels seem to be up throughout the day and for some reason I seem to be in a better mood. That might just be phycological though.


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

If you look at the ingredient list of the now adam one you will also see some of the doses are very high and it gave me mental dreams, energy levels up, didnt suffer with poor blood circulation in winter, joints felt smooth and its definitely the best multi vitamin as they used the best ingredients and tell you exactly what your getting.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

Adams is a solid multi vitamin.

Take a look at our Alpha Men which is similar to Adams and our customers rate highly.

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/capsules-tablets-softgels/vitamins-and-minerals_/alpha-men/

MP


----------



## courage (Apr 21, 2010)

Love Adams multi.... great option, sucks its out of stock in so many places


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

The reason ADAM is sold out is issues related to importing some NOW Foods products into the country.

They no longer have a UK distributor either which does not help.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

must admit I really like Adam but have been using myproteins alpha male and they are as good.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

An old one but this is back in stock now.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Should be back in stock on our site very soon - as above, there have been some importation issues which are now being resolved


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice one predator nutrition ill be getting some soon


----------



## homeboy (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi,

I too found Adam multivits one of the few I knew I was taking along with the GNC mega mens which are also unavailable in the UK, found this:

http://uk.ebid.net/perl/main.cgi?go=1&mo=search&category=&type=keyword&words=adam+multivitamins&go=

Cheers,

homeboy


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice spam for a first message!


----------

